# Ace Attorney Investigations 2 Case1/2 translation patch release.



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

GBAtemp member, and staple of DS ROM hacking sections everywhere, Auryn announced the first public release of the project to translate "Gyakuten Kenji 2", though you would probably know it more by the name "Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth: Prosecutor's Path". Here the first two cases and all relevant menus have been translated.

For those completely unfamiliar with the franchise.. well shame on you first of all but we are always ones for having people rectify their mistakes. Back on the GBA there was a little series called Gyakuten Saiban, it never made it out of Japan but when the DS finally rolled up it got a remake and was released in the US and Europe under the name Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney where it became a near instant classic thanks to memorable gameplay, a stellar translation and an endlessly catchy score. The series largely went from strength to strength and eventually branched out with the investigations series (Gyakuten Kenji), a series that instead looked at things from the prosecutor's point of view and starred fan favourite character Miles Edgeworth. Surprising quite a few Capcom declined to bring the second in the investigations series for the DS outside Japan, whether this was due to the 3ds' arrival or some other problem we are unsure of to this day. However this sort of thing is one of the reasons we have ROM hacking and why we are here today.



			
				Partial Release notes said:
			
		

> 1) What is this?
> This is the first public release for the patch of the game "Gyakuten Kenji 2" or "Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth: Prosecutor's Path" (yes, we dropped the 2 because earlier entries in the series never had a number in the title in English).
> The Zip contains this readme file, the patch and the complete Artcover (front and back) that GyakutenGodot and Mrichston made.
> 
> ...



GBAtemp release thread
Filetrip beat patch
Filetrip xdelta patch

We know this to be the result of an awful lot of work, work encompassing many complex areas of hacking and as such GBAtemp offers its congratulations to Auryn, Hackotedelaplaque, jjjewel, Henke37 and all the others involved.


----------

